# NEED HELP WITH IDEAS for remodeling a entire home 2100sq ft 2 stories *Many pictures*



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

upstairs bathroom that needs to get done asap


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

the trim around FL room windows is all flat white now, looks much better. We are thinking of taking the door out of the FL room to the outside and putting in double entrance doors in the FL room that face the front (where the balcony is)


----------



## pavola (Nov 13, 2007)

Your best advice would come from contractors, but most of the "money sucking contractors" here will probably toss barbs on your "idea sucking" post.


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

o, hi.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice lot, demo the house...

Yours truly

"money sucking contractors", INC


----------



## mtm (Nov 6, 2007)

I would first make sure all the plumbing and electric are up to code, and installed correctly. 
Second I would verify the house is weather and insect tight.

With the outside. Since the house is so old, I would pull off the vinyl siding and replace it with something that was more common to the time. Cedar shakes or something like that. 

I also would keep as much of the original molding and woodwork as possible, strip it down and either stain it or put one coat of new paint on it so you could see the details. 


Just my opinion though.


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> Nice lot, demo the house...
> 
> Yours truly
> 
> "money sucking contractors", INC



we have thought about that since the lot right on the corner is twice the size of ours and the asking price is 1.5 million, however its commerically zoned. It is a option though to just sell the land.


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

mtm said:


> I would first make sure all the plumbing and electric are up to code, and installed correctly.
> Second I would verify the house is weather and insect tight.
> 
> With the outside. Since the house is so old, I would pull off the vinyl siding and replace it with something that was more common to the time. Cedar shakes or something like that.
> ...



the plumbing was inspected in 94 and approved. for the electrical, most of it looks newer, we had a inspector say its fine. that is a good idea about the cedar shakes, I wonder how that would look. we are trying to save the interior style, however alot of the trim is really worn out. 

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

BleachCola said:


> A friend and I purchased this home and want to remodel it before we move in. We need IDEAS and thoughts about how to turn this house around and make it truely unique. It will most likely resemble a episode of flip this house, without the money sucking contractors.
> 
> *house information:*
> built in 1901
> ...


What you want to do is flip the house yourself, and for some reason, you think the surrounding, almost new, modern homes aound it are going to add value to the mish-mosh, haphazard train wreak you bought.

Your ONLY hope is to restore the house back to it's originally intended glamour - remove the "florida room" and turn it back into a porch. Remove the stupid freestanding garage that's too close to the house, and either add an attached garage, or carport that's keeping with the original building lines and setback. 

You say this is a clean slate, but you've already gone ahead and replaced windows and a bathroom. Now you have to design around those improvements or they're wasted.

The "balcony" off the 2nd floor bedroom looks like a cheap tack-on addition and is completely out of place on this house. Either remove it, or build one that is more in keeping with the style of this house.

Quite honestly, renovation costs 3-4x as much per sq. ft. than building from scratch. Unless this house has some unduplicatable coveted feature, such as a glamorous circular staircase, it's really just a run of the mill farmhouse saltbox, with a few cheap-o add-ons, and updating it to today's standards with a/c electric, plumbing, heating, and a modern family-friendly layout is going to either be impossible, or it's going to cost much more than it's going to recoup upon resale. 



> So far we have done some basic stuff, such as: fixing some plumbing leaks, installed about 15 new windows, knocked down a random wall, removed radiators and boilers and a company is installing HVAC (probably a furnace in basement and one in the attic), and some landscaping.
> 
> The bathroom upstairs was started and has all the wiring and plumbing, but thats it. that is one of the main projects we need to finish first, since the inspector wants it done within 90 days. However, space is limited, so we are trying to come up with a design that will be ample in accordiance to the living space.
> 
> ...


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

I recieved a qoute to bulldoze it, about 3k with permits. It did not include the debris removal though. I will see next week what the land appraises for before making any future plans. 

I would feel kinda bad demolishing the house, we know the last owner who spent 25 years in it and raised a family, its a great starter home.


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

none of the pictures show the additional garage, its a 4/5 car 1000sq ft garage thats about 15 yrs old. I will try to find a pic and post it


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Your best bet is to subdivide the lot into 2. Build 2 "normal" starter homes or 2 duplexes on each. In today's market - starter homes (in move-in condition) are rare and would sell quick. Homes with 4/5 car detached garages are white elephants. WHO the heck is looking for something like that?


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Your best bet is to subdivide the lot into 2. Build 2 "normal" starter homes or 2 duplexes on each. In today's market - starter homes (in move-in condition) are rare and would sell quick. Homes with 4/5 car detached garages are white elephants. WHO the heck is looking for something like that?



I dont know if starter homes would fit around here, most of the homes are 350-550 by here. the garage is great, it holds all my cars, tools, trailers etc.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd start fearing the day when you're going to have to hire some money -sucking contractors to help bail you out of your investmentr when
you hire the cheapest one available to increase your profit,only to find out that he did shoddy work and your going to have to redo a lot of his work.

Start adding up all your hrs involved in this project and see how easy it is to accomplish a profitable flip without getting dependable trades people .

Who do you think is going to answer your requests here?
DYIers,handymen.

You've already started out behind the eight-ball in my opinion.Good luck to ya!


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope your comment about "without the money sucking contractors" was a slip of the keyboard. Let's assume it is...

-------------------- 

Nice place.... Would love to have your place as my next dream home.... If only..... 


If this is your long term "dream home", suggested priority would be:
- Layout!!!! Now is the time to change the layout / location of any walls, any doorways, any room sizes, any closets, etc. etc.
- Structure / Support. With desired layout on diagrams, determine what structure / supports need to change. Especially if any current room layout or load bearing walls need to be changed.
- Foundation & Roof. If needed, fix leaky basements, fix any roof leaks. If unfinished basement and water table is high, install an inner weeping tile system. Something I should have installed in my current home. 
- Infrastructure. This includes electrical, plumbling, gas, telecommunication "run" changes. Bring these areas up to code. And if needed, over build in these areas. For example, install dedicated 20A on 12/2 wires to your TV Cluster and other high power demand areas. And if needed, install "to code" power any garages. Being an older place, its electrical is probably old technology / old standards. 
- Ceiling, walls then floors. In this order, upgrade ceiling, walls and floors. Start from the upper floors, then the basement, then the main floor. Especially if doing drywall (after infrastructure permits are passed). Start from furtherest room and work towards your main house door. Thus, one doesn't cross a fished room - to upgrade further away rooms. Like painting a floor, always works towards the main exit door. 
- Outside (roof, sides, gardens, driveway, etc.). Only fix the outside if leaking or structure impacting. Outside upgrades (especially cosmetic upgrades) is done last - or when season temps permitting. Note: Do fix any roof or basement water leaks before working on inside items. 


If this was my "flip home", suggested "best bang for dollar invested" focus would be:
- Infastructure upgrades (to meet minimum code). To me, infrastructure is electrical, plumbing, structure, heating/cooling.
- Foundation & Roof - If average with no leaks, don't touch these areas. 
- Bathroom upgrades.
- Kitchen upgrades.
- Bedroom upgrades (including closets).
- Costmetic flower beds around the outside.
- Hire your own "home inspection" and ask them for their report. Based on their feedback, you decide what needs to up upgraded. 
- Ask your Real Estate agent for pre-liminary house walk-abouts. Based on market wants in your area, they will advise what majority of home buyers want. For example, Kitchen with Tile flooring, showers with glass or curtains, hardwood in rec room, etc. etc. Based on their feedback, you decide what items you want to upgrade.


Hope this helps as well....

.


----------



## argana (Sep 14, 2007)

I too own an older home (1910). I originally wanted to remodel it all myself, but after some shady contractors came in and knocked holes in the walls and destroyed things, I hired a reputable company to do the rest.

If there is anything I have learned from my experience of remodeling my old house is...hire an architect. It might set you back a couple thousand dollars, but they can come in and figure out the best layout and function of the house.

To see some of the things my house is going through, visit my project website: http://www.freewebs.com/klafollette


----------



## mathias (Jan 6, 2008)

Turn-of-the-century house with big timber beams and hardwood floors throughout...and considering razing and hauling to a landfill.:furious:

Some people can't see past a wallet.


----------



## andrew2008 (Jan 8, 2008)

Add some more lights to the driveway, it doesn't look like there are enough. Maybe you can get some airplanes to actually touch-down!


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

I appreciate the comments fellas. I plan to live in the house for a few years while trying to sell the house or land, and me and my family love remodeling and all that stuff, so its a fun project, and the 4/5 car garage and the amount of land were the buying point for me. However, I finished college recently and looking to get married in the next year, and will be able to afford one of those 400-500k "new" homes. This house is awesome in my eyes and I would love to live in it forever and upgrade it to my liking, however it is just a stepping stone. I already recieved a offer on the house 40k more then what I paid for it, however I woud rather keep it for now. I had a inspector and apprasier come in, and the latter valued it at almost 100% more then what I paid for it. 

lol about the lights, they were about 2 or 3 bucks a piece, and got carried away since it is pitch black at night.


----------



## maticus (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you are realizing you've got a unique house that has lots of potential. I'd prefer it over a 300-500K cookie-cutter, box house any day. 

Just remember to use top quality material (i.e.: tile instead of plastic shower surround) especially in the kitchen and bathroom areas. You'll get your money back and more by getting a whole lot better resale value on the house.

I wouldn't recommend doing this to a house if it were in a poor location, but yours sounds like its in an excellent area were house values are high. 

Good luck.


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the good words, I appreciate it. I am trying to keep the materials interesting so far. I really enjoy remodeling and my father is awesome at it and loves to help. I don't have the stress of a timeline so its been fun so far.

This week me and a buddy have wired, insulated, and started drywalling the 900 sq ft garage. Will hopefully install a gas furnace and coat the floor next week. Still waiting (4 months now) for the HVAC company to finish the forced air in the house, *shrugs*. We could have slowly done it ourselves at this rate for half the price. Anyways I cannot wait for the summer to start all the projects.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Would it be possible to have this zoned commercial?

is there considerable amount of development in this area?


----------



## txlegalpro (Aug 23, 2008)

*go green!*

I am a realtor and the #1 request from buyers these days (besides waterfront property) is energy efficient go green homes, that used recycled materials to remodel. Spend some money on simple energy efficient recessed lighting. Home depot has inexpensive beautiful amber recessed light covers, with matching pendants and fans. Recycled cork floors are also becoming very popular. Rather than paint, I woud suggest troweling pre-colored texture on the walls. Home depot has one that is easy to use. It covers up imperfections so you do not have to repair drywall and plaster, is easy to do, and looks beautiful. Raised sinks with waterfall faucets are also very popular, and you can get them cheap from importers on ebay. Make sure all your hardware and lighting matches. Oil rubbed bronze levers are most popular right now, and you can also get hardware cheap on ebay from importers. Find ways to save what you can, which is also part of a green remodel. One example is rather than throwing away and replacing old countertops, you can cover them with grout and sand down to look like cement, then put a protective top coat on them. If you have any old interior brick, lightly sponging on a metallic copper paint gives it a real warm and beautiful look. If you hire cheap labor, give them small jobs to start and see how good their work looks before having them do massive amounts of work. A lot of inexpensive remodeling workers can be found on craigs list (guys who have a job and are moonlighting on the weekends), and you can find good inexpensive labor that way but it will be hit and miss and it may take longer to get it done.


----------



## txlegalpro (Aug 23, 2008)

Beadboard on the ceiling with crown molding ooks really nice also.


----------

